# Santana 35



## irasman (Nov 21, 2014)

Any Santana 35's out there?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Quite a few, I imagine! Over 100 were built! 

Seriously, though, I can't recall a member here who owns one - but could well be. Neat boats, our son owns her modified 'sister', the Schock 35 and is very happy with her.


----------

